# Charbroil Silver Smoker Vs. Char-Griller Smokin Pro



## elkhorn98 (Jul 9, 2008)

Which one is better built?  I checked out the Chargriller and wasn't overly impressed with the metal gauge.  I want it for grillin and smokin when I don't use my Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse. Also I see you can get a rotessiere for the char griller but didn't see one for the charbroil.  I realize I may need to do some mods to smoke better with these (i.e. baffle, etc).


----------



## daddio (Jul 9, 2008)

don't know about the char-broil but i'm on my 2nd chargriller snp with side fire box and i have loved both of them,for the money to me it's hard to beat this setup. no there not real heavy gauge steel,but your not spending real heavy gauge steel kind of money if this is what your looking at.but i have been well satisfied with both of mine ,i feel i got my monies worth from both of them and when it comes time to get another cooker this size,the only change i'll make if it's still offered is to go with chargriller outlaw which is a little bigger.


----------



## capt dan (Jul 9, 2008)

The silver has door/doors that open, the chargriller has the whole top that lifts off.  Thats why they can use a rotisserie. Any grill that has  a whole lid that lifts, can use a rotisserie. The silver has sealed ends. Less heat loss when you open a  silver, but more grate space on the  chargriller. Both are made of the same cheaper gauge steel, and there fireboxes are the  same gauge too. The intake to the chamber from the firebox on the chargriller is alot smaller than the  intake on the silver. I think it is  pretty much a toss up on which is better. Pros and cons with either. Bot need mods. I think its just a matter of what ya like, and what ya get used to.


----------



## elkhorn98 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.  I did see the silver smoker at homedepot.  I thought the gauge seemed a little heavier than the char griller.  Only thing that concerned me was the grills.  2 porcelain ones on the charbroil and 4 cast iron on the charg riller.  Cast iron ones seemed better.  And easier to add charcols with 4 grills.  Anyone have anymore comments?


----------



## teeotee (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's my two cents on this ...... can only speak about the chargriller but i love the cast iron grates. I use mine mainly for grilling and like you said, having the 4 grates does make it real easy to add coals with out too much disturbance to the food. Also, plenty of room to have a "cool" area when grilling. 

One bit of advice i will give ...... when you grill the first time after using it as a smoker you can get some good ol grease fires going till it all burns off. I guess you can use drip pans, i just never have, spose i sholud huh 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 

I've had mine for around 4 years now and still love it. The grates are just getting better the more i use it. Some of the paint has burnt off from having hot spots. She don't look too good but works great.


----------



## teeotee (Jul 14, 2008)

Second Dan on that too.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jul 14, 2008)

For really close to the same money check out the Bar B Chef.... most of the mods are already done and it has a really good gauge metal!!

They have them at BarBQue Galore.....


----------



## elkhorn98 (Jul 14, 2008)

What mods does the Bar B Chef come with?  And do they have a website?


----------



## goobi99 (Jul 15, 2008)

it comes with a baffle built in plus the exhaust comes down to the grate. also,cast iron grills. it is a heavier steel ....been eyein one for 5 months now...til me local bbq galore closed up one day.. they are a bit more expensive $269 vs $150 for the snp or chargriller


----------



## goobi99 (Jul 15, 2008)

oh and the site is www.bbqgalore.com


----------

